# how do i create a username and password on access?



## arj154 (Jul 23, 2006)

hi

how do i make a username and password on access so that only certain people can go on the database? do i create a form and enter macros into the textbox? i really am clueless about this and i realy need help.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

You can secure it by going to "Tools" --> "Security" --> then select the option you want.


Hope this helps!


----------

